# Sheep hair cuts!



## secuono (Jun 14, 2012)

Here they are after their haircut last night. 











Pony & pond nearly done.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 14, 2012)

I bet your sheep are very happy to be cooler with their haircuts!  Looking good


----------



## secuono (Jun 14, 2012)

Their legs, belly and the ram's testicles aren't shorn. Should the ram's be shaved down, too?


The lambs didn't recognize their parents again, lol. They kept calling and looking, even though they were right in front of them.


----------



## secuono (Jun 14, 2012)

Back in their fav resting spot. I left the fence panels up from when we shaved them yesterday and the pony won't go in, so the sheep are safe to rest there again.


----------



## Southdown (Jun 15, 2012)

I used a scissors to manually trim the faces, legs, and scrotum.  I did what I could safely do with the shears, but I felt I had to use the scissors in these areas.  So far, I have learned that the more teeth on the comb, the less likely you are to cut the animal and the fewer teeth means it is easier to cut them.  Fewer teeth are easier to get through dense wool.  Those darn belly areas get all gummy and just so tricky to do.  




Before shearing our ram




After shearing


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 15, 2012)

He has to be so much cooler now!!!  And looking very dapper...good job!  And having hair sheep, I had no idea that a ram's testicles grow wool too???  Wow...would want to be really careful


----------



## Bossroo (Jun 16, 2012)

FYI... sheep do not get hair cuts, they get their wool shorn.   Most rams do NOT grow wool ON their testicles, however they grow wool on their scrotums, (Ram breeds such as the Suffolk have hair instead of wool on their scrotums).


----------



## secuono (Jun 16, 2012)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> FYI... sheep do not get hair cuts, they get their wool shorn.   Most rams do NOT grow wool ON their testicles, however they grow wool on their scrotums, (Ram breeds such as the Suffolk have hair instead of wool on their scrotums).


Thanks for being very technical about it. 

Yea, he's got wool all over them and...eh, really wish he was just bald down there. No idea how I'll shave it off w/o neutering him by accident!


----------



## Southdown (Jun 16, 2012)

You're correct in that it is technically called shorn, but I still like to joke around that we gave them their "haircuts."  They definitely look different afterwards, which is fun.  What I do is have my husband restrain the ram while I very carefully trim that area.  I wouldn't want to damage my ram after all.

One thing I find interesting is the variation in the wool, even on the same breed.  Both the texture and rate of growth varies in my sheep.  I'm learning that some of them I enjoy shearing and others not so much.  One nice thing about hair sheep or goats is not having to do shearing.  I would love to speak with a professional shearer and learn something.  We've been learning as we go.


----------

